# Best foods for hand taming



## Growly (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi All

We currently have Nyx (she's been with us 6 days now and is around 5 months old). She's not hand tame, but she's not really scared of us or hands, she just really doesn't like them and wants to bite them a lot! However, she will step on our hands completely fine occasionally. We want to reward her for "stepping up" in the hope she'll eventually associate this reward with hands being good. Has anyone got any recommendations for a good treat for this. We've bought some dried chillies, and coconut bits, and will buy some fresh fruit and veg, and maybe some dried fruit tomorrow.

Any suggestions will be really appreciated.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Millet. Must birds love it. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tielz (Nov 29, 2012)

I second the spray millet or even a seed mixture would do well.
Birds are social eaters, so you can sit next to your tiel with some sort of fun food like air popped popcorn, bread, cereal, or just spread seeds on a towel on the table for her to investigate while you eat a snack. Earn her trust by making it interesting and fun. 
If she is not afraid of hands then you are ahead of the game already. What she needs is to know that she can trust you and all you need for this is time and patience.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Tiels really aren't fruit eaters so I wouldn't bother with any...anything that your tiel likes can be used as a treat. Sunflower seeds, carrots, anything they like. Try different things and see which she likes best.


----------

